# Xrite: where are DNG profiles kept?



## MAO (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi! I have created several DNG profiles with the Xrite colorChecker Passport, and they appear as they should in the Camera Calibration profile pull down.
But the lists grows and grows and I have tried *unsuccessfully* to delete some of these profiles,I have looked where I'm told they're saved on Mac:
  /Users/<user name>/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Camera Raw/Camera Profiles/
But they're not there. I have looked all over Application Supports, in ALL files containing the words "profiles" "Adobe", and in the "user preset folder", you name it, but I can't find them. It's driving me:crazy:
Does anyone know where they're listed ? 
Thank you for your help, Brigitte


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 25, 2015)

They should be where you were told they should be. Do you see many other files? It's possible they are saved under another name.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 25, 2015)

MAO said:


> I have looked where I'm told they're saved on Mac:
> /Users/<user name>/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Camera Raw/Camera Profiles/...
> Does anyone know where they're listed ?
> Thank you for your help, Brigitte


Not in the user Library but in the global Library atroot: /Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles


----------



## MAO (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes, I know, but for some reason they're not listed, I've gone through the list a zillion times. 
It'a a total mystery. Thanks all the same.
Brigitte


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 25, 2015)

You've gone through 'the list'. How long is that list? Do you see names you don't recognize? As I said before, the profiles could have been saved with a different (sometimes quite stange) name, apparently. The name that Lightroom displays is read from internal data, so that name and the file name don't always match.


----------



## MAO (Nov 25, 2015)

I found the folder! 
I went in Lightroom Preferences/presets/show lightroom presets folder and  found another camera raw file where they were listed, under the name I had given.

I also know why now I couldn't find the right folder. In Lion, Apple has made the folder  ~/Library INVISIBLE! but not /Library.
 This means that if you try accessing your personal Library folder  that's used to store your personal application-support files (like your LIGHTROOM preset folder), you won't be able to locate it.
Hope this will be helpful to Mac users.
Brigitte


----------

